# Adrian's Undead Diary



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen..... hi.

I'm Chris, and I'm the Author of Adrian's Undead Diary. Most of my fans simply refer to it as AUD.

AUD is a fairly new reading experience that combines the execution of blog fiction with the addition of short stories posted that intersect the main story. The basic premise of AUD is that the world has come to a sudden end at the hand of a plague of undead. At the center of our story is a fairly normal middle aged man, Adrian Ring. Poor Adrian writes in his diary as he attempts to survive the perils of life after the end, and as you read the updates on AUD, you are reading his diary.

Along the line at AUD I post additional short stories that fill in details that Adrian is unaware of. Some stories follow the fates of people that cross Adrian's path, or explain how certain situations came to be. Some of the stories even foreshadow upcoming events in the Diary that Adrian is unaware of.

AUD is written realistically, simply, and is spoken in the man's voice. Adrian makes mistakes, gets hurt, laughs and cries, and most of all, tries to be the Hero the world needs.

Right now AUD is getting about 225 daily readers or so, and feedback has been overwhelming positive. If you are interested in scary, creepy, or gory books, then you will probably enjoy AUD. If you are interested in books about survival, living on your own, and dealing with insane situations, there's a good chance you'll like AUD. And also, if you like stories that have a humorous main character, and stories that you don't want to share with your mom at the dinner table, then AUD is definitely for you.

AUD can be read for free. All you need to do is register on the site, and everything is free. If you are wanting a Kindle version of the site, you can get a Kindle subscription and everytime Adrian updates his diary... ba-zing! You get it right on your Kindle, wherever it is you are. You can also purchase the collected months of the Diary so you can catch up as well the short stories. Prices are reasonable. (I think)

You can also help support AUD by subscribing as a premium user on the site, which costs $2 and gets you several neat perks.

I am looking for new readers, feedback, and obviously, a little bit of money along the way. I'll update this thread as things change on the site, and I look forward to hearing from new readers, or folks with questions.

http://www.adriansundeaddiary.com/

Thank you so much!

-Chris


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's the teaser commercial for AUD.


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Annndd... Because I am forgetful, here's the link to my Facebook fan page.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Adrians-Undead-Diary/124295280961832


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Chris, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Just an update to those interested:

Our Kindle subscriptions have doubled the past ten days, which is awesome! I am gonna chalk this up to registering here on Kindleboards, and the fact that we've started to get some happy reviews all over the place. For example, check this webfiction review page for the site:

http://webfictionguide.com/blogfic/adrians-undead-diary/

We've got a 4.5 star (out of 5) rating there, and several very positive reviews. So again, if you're interested in the genre, please give us a chance. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## demonpitbull (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome story! I cant believe how realistic it is. I am now a huge fan!


----------



## seanversusbear (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey I know it might seem like I'm a crappy forum bot, but no I'm just trying to show my support for one of my favorite authors. Chris is a stand up guy that listens to his community when it comes to his website and even the criticism that we express. 
Also, This story keeps me on edge. I don't know how to put it's awesomeness into words! You must check it out if you're into zombies!


----------



## derpanoid (Feb 4, 2011)

Adrian's Undead Diary is just - wow. Ever since I started reading the first entry, I've been hooked! If I can go all Ebert & Roeper for a second here: TWO THUMBS UP!


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey you three!

Thanks for the kind words.  I really appreciate all the support you guys have given Joe and I in this literary endeavor.

We've grown so tremendously recently it's frankly hard to believe.  I guess hard work does actually pay off!

And for Kindle users, we've lowered the prices on everything in the store.  All the stories are now just 99 cents a piece, and the subscription is now also just 99 cents a month. Not bad for a hundred written pages a month, delivered right to your Kindle.


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Update for those interested..  January collected is now available on the Kindle.

Almost 500 readers daily now on the site, so if you're interested in seeing how humans regain their humanity after the apocalypse.. please stop in and say hi.


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Stronger sales than ever this week!  We've just released another Short Story Entitled Tyrant on the site.  It'll be available on the Kindle within a few days, but you can read it for free right now if you're registered on AUD.

Check it out kiddos.  Over 600 pages online for free now.


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey folks!  Just wanted to say hi and check in with the Kindleboards.

Over 500 users on the site, and we keep selling Kindle subscriptions and short stories.  Please take a minute to check out the site, and the story.  remember, a subscription to the Diary is just .99 cents a month..


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning everyone!  Kindleboard, Kindle, and coffee to get the day moving.

Just wanted to check in to remind everyone AUD is still kicking.  We've doubled our subs this month, which is pretty impressive.  We also added the new short story entitled Sweetest Amy, which will be on the Kindle shortly, and is already available on the website for free if you register.

So check us out if you're into the zombie or survival genre, or if you're looking for a good time following a normal man piece together life after the apocalypse.

500 readers a day can't be all wrong, can they?


----------



## demonpitbull (Feb 4, 2011)

Great job on the entry for the 16th! Cant wait to hear about the Daycare! AAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

dpb, glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## demonpitbull (Feb 4, 2011)

So the daycare entry was........AHHH! Now on to the next big thing happening to Adrian!! lol


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

A new short story entitled Gasoline is up on the site for folks to check out.  It's a bit of insight into another survivor down the street from our intrepid hero.

It'll be up on the Kindle within... 24 hours or so.


----------



## demonpitbull (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah thanks man, Gasoline was awesome! Pretty strange but awesome all the same! Keep up the good work man!

Also just read todays entry. I cant even imagine what he would be feeling or thinking..... You sure know how to make people actually feel for the characters in the story!


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Fresh teaser video for those folks looking for the two minute taste of the AUD experience.


----------



## demonpitbull (Feb 4, 2011)

The Siege of Mildenhall was AMAZING! Great work Chris!!


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed it! It was a fun project to write.

For those of you who are interested in reading some reviews, here is a link to WebFiction's page for the AUD story. As you can see, reviews are pretty positive. As in, largely stellar!

http://webfictionguide.com/listings/adrians-undead-diary/


----------



## Law Goddess (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Chris!
Thanks for telling me about this forum, it's pretty cool.  I really like the idea that no only can I read your story on my Kindle, I can actually post comments on the entries.  So, I guess I've become a convert from sony.

BTW- I am totally enjoying your story, I can't wait to see what happens, next!

LG


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

LG: Thanks for the kind words.

To anyone else, AUD will be appearing in the Undead is Not an Option anthology, which releases in early May. Here's a link to the contributors page on the publisher's website.

http://zombiesurvivalcrew.com/2011/04/undead-is-not-an-option-the-contributors/

It should be available on the Kindle soon.


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Who would like to be our 1,000th registered reader on the site?

http://www.adriansundeaddiary.com/


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Hard to believe, but we're streaking towards 2,000 users. Just about 1,900 right now, and at over 20 new users a day... This week we'll do it.

Subscribe for your Kindle, or read directly on the site for free... Now larger than War and Peace.

http://www.adriansundeaddiary.com/


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey folks!  Just checking in with an update.

We're continuing forward, getting larger and larger.  Almost 600,000 words thus far, and now almost 2,500 registered users on the site, never mind Kindle subscribers and readers.

Please check the story out.  Our community is strong, the story is good, and you will enjoy it.  Incidentally, the new short story Paranoia Island will be up in about 12 hours.


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

3k users... And 700,000 + words.

Check it out.  New short story will be posted within 48 hours as well, Dreams of a Dying man.  We've also added a huge section for Character Bios to subscribed readers, so that's a terrific tool for tracking the characters in the huge storyline.


----------

